# Soo.. The Spurs...



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

I hear they play basketball....


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Yup. And they are pretty good at it too.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Forum died.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

It's amazing how the best team in the league can't get many fans here.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Well, if you really think about it. This team just win the game and there is nothing much. They have the same roster forever. They are never in big trade talks. They are picking those very late 20s in drafts all these years. Not to mention, San Antonio is a small city. This team is just too boring to watch. They are a good team and all. But, no attraction unless you know the player in person. Other than Mrs. Parker, I really do see there is anything to see here.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

San Antonio isn't a small city(1,000,000++) There's everything to see here, it's just that nobody here likes us. It happens.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

MDIZZ said:


> I hear they play basketball....


word


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Dean the Master said:


> Not to mention, San Antonio is a small city.


Not much of a geography buff are you? San Antonio is the 7th most populous city in the U.S. By your logic I guess cities like Dallas, Detroit, and San Diego are down right puny!



Dean the Master said:


> This team is just too boring to watch


Do you even watch the spurs? They're one of the more entertaining teams in the league this year. Especially that Tony Parker. Damn that boy can dribble!


----------

